# `commercial hedgehog veggie and fruit + insectivore diets



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

so ive been just googling around when i found this:
http://toronto.flyerland.ca/browse_all_ ... -1778-1794
well, the image does show an African pygmy, but only mentions "hedgehogs"
has anyone seen its actual nutrition & vitamin value? is it a good part for their diet?

now i have found these
http://www.exoticnutrition.com/en741.html
http://www.exoticnutrition.com/en483.html
http://www.exoticnutrition.com/r12945.html

i am pretty sure the 2nd and third would are good, since it is insects, but the first one with the complete diet; :shock:  :shock: is it really? did they really succeed in the ultimate complete African pygmy diet?
im pretty sure not, but did anyone actually try any of these diets?

I'd like to thank nessariel and krbshappy71 in my bonding issue, she nows let my mother rub her forehead without one hiss!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Those fruit and veggie treats are actually dangerous as they contain raisins and dried fruit, raisins can cause kidney failure and dried fruit can get stuck in their mouths.

Hedgehog complete
INGREDIENTS: BLOODMEAL, SOYBEAN MEAL, GROUND CORN, CORN
GLUTEN MEAL, WHOLE ROASTED SOYBEANS, TALLOW, CANE
MOLASSES, DRIED BEET PULP, DRIED MEALWORMS, YEAST CULTURE, L.
ACIDOPHILUS,S. FAECIUM, S. CEREVISIAE, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, VITAMIN
E SUPPLEMENT, COPPER SULFATE, ZINC PROTEINATE, MANGANESE
PROTEINATE, COPPER PROTEINATE, COLBOLT PROTEINATE, THIAMINE
MONOITRATE, VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN D, VITAMIN E
SUPPLEMENT, ZINC OXIDE, BIOTIN, FOLIC ACID, NIACIN SUPPLEMENT,
PYRIDOXINE HCL, DEHY ALFALFA MEAL, PANTOTHENIC ACID,
RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT

there is nothing good in this food, its junk.


Insect Eater Diet
I haven't heard anything good about this and there have been others that have tried it before, I don't think its worth the money plus hedgies need a hard food for tooth health.



Insectavore Fare
INGREDIENTS: Porcine By-Products, Fish Meal, Poultry By-Product Meal,
Shrimp Meal, Wheat Flour, Dried Bakery Products, Crushed Roasted
Peanuts, Dried Kelp, Fructose Sugar, Corn Syrup Solids, Water, Spirulina,
Lactic Acid, Phosphoric Acid, Calcium Propionate (Preservative), Iodized Salt,
Calcium Carbonate, Concentrated Carotene, Calcium Chloride, Propylene
Glycol, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Vitamin A Acetate with D-Activated
Animal Sterol (source of vitamin D-3), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin,
Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Choline Chloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite
Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamin
Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Manganous Sulfate, Zinc
Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylene Diamine Dihydriodide., Magnesium Sulfate,
P-Amino benzoic Acid, Folic Acid, Sulfur, Biotin, Natural and Artificial Flavors.

more junk ingredients, by-products are things like bone, skin, and other parts that can't be used for anything else.

You're alot better off getting some good high quality cat food.


----------

